# Can't shorten a link.



## EJB

When clicking 'insert link' nothing happens!
I assume that I should get a box to enter a short suitable title and the actual link???
I can only copy and paste the full link:-

ie. http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...e-entire/38a10163-a042-4cf8-b447-2074be3522f6

Your help Please:smile2:


----------



## EJB

EJB said:


> When clicking 'insert link' nothing happens!
> I assume that I should get a box to enter a short suitable title and the actual link???
> I can only copy and paste the full link:-
> 
> ie. http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...e-entire/38a10163-a042-4cf8-b447-2074be3522f6
> 
> Your help Please:smile2:


Aahhhh...........When I submit the post it shortens the link....is this how it is supposed to work?


----------



## greygit

EJB said:


> Aahhhh...........When I submit the post it shortens the link....is this how it is supposed to work?


I don't like links too short as I like to see were clicking it will take me.
Gemmy tries to trick me into reading the Wail.:grin2:


----------



## philoaks

Hi Ted,

There's a *thread here* that covers the very thing. That's where I learnt to do it :wink2:


----------



## GEMMY

greygit said:


> I don't like links too short as I like to see were clicking it will take me.
> Gemmy tries to trick me into reading the Wail.:grin2:


Any link that I post is ALWAYS the long version, it shows where it's come from and content. Hate shortened versions such as "link", "see here" etc etc
GG always prefers the "Huffpuffington" paper 

tony


----------



## greygit

GEMMY said:


> Any link that I post is ALWAYS the long version, it shows where it's come from and content. Hate shortened versions such as "link", "see here" etc etc
> GG always prefers the "Huffpuffington" paper
> 
> tony


 I must admit I do like the Huffington now that its moved to the left a little, my mate Jeremy must be doing something right. :grin2:


----------



## EJB

Thank you one and all:wink2:
I do like the idea of a recognisable but shortened link so will probably stick with that.:smile2:
PS. Used to play about with brackets some time ago but memory is fading faster than my abilities!!!!


----------



## Zebedee

Just for Tony. :wink2: :kiss:


----------



## GEMMY

Not opening that malware :surprise:


tony


----------



## Zebedee

I wouldn't have called you that Tony!! :surprise:

Malcontent sometimes, perhaps.:wink2:


----------



## GEMMY

Don't know what it is/was. just refuse to open unknown short links from dodgy people :wink2:


tony


----------



## VS_Admin

I see that the community here has helped you out. 
EJB, is there anything else we can help you with?


~Richard.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I just type "Link" or something more meaningful, then highlight it, click the chain icon (insert link) paste the link, then click OK. to see where the link goes, hover over it and look ate the bottom left of the screen, see below for example

*Rubbish* I also change the text of links to make them more obvious.


----------



## greygit

I didn’t know that, well there you go you learn something every day.:grin2:


----------



## EJB

Richard, They have been helping me out for many years:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

greygit said:


> I didn't know that, well there you go you learn something every day.:grin2:


I try not to as I'm full, so I have to empty a bit out now and then.. 
:grin2:


----------

